# old fire extinguisher



## de-nagorg

Disposable or refillable?

Might take it to a recharge place, as 10 years is straining the safety limit prescribed by the fire safety codes.


ED


----------



## Nealtw

Turn it upside down and quickly put it to your ear. If you can here the product falling, it will still be usable.


----------



## joed

There is no way to actually test it. Once you press the handle the unit is done or in need of refill. If it has plastic valve on the top no one will refill. At least no one around here will.

Have you checked to see if it is one of the recall units? You might be eligible for the new free one.







https://inmarmarketaction.com/kidde/


----------



## mark sr

Fix'n it said:


> i have one, 20+ years old. the gauge says its full. think there is a chance it is still good ?
> any way to test it ?


The odds are against it still being good. I had one setting next to my wood stove for 20 yrs or so. The needle on the gauge indicated it was still good. I live too far off of the road for trash pick up to be viable so I utilize a burn barrel. I had fire jump out of the barrel and instead of taking time to hook up extra water hose to put it out I grabbed the extinguisher out of the house, pulled the pin/trigger _and nothing!!!_


----------



## JasperST

You can get them serviced at a fire and safety store but last time I did it it was about $25 so I just buy a new one.


----------



## stick\shift

We use the same process suggested by Neal for the ones in the office.

Based on experience when my dad came home to a fire in his kitchen a few years ago, your extinguisher is not going to work.


----------



## JasperST

Out here if it's a commercial setting you have to have the extinguisher inspected annually and signed off on. After 5 years it has to be re-certified or replaced.


----------



## DexterII

Just dropped the three larger 15-20 year old ones from my shop off at the local fire safe and safety shop this morning, and I think they had told me around $27 each. If they're the smaller ones with plastic handles though, as suggested, check them out on the Kidde site because they might be covered by their recall.


----------



## Fish_Stick

I had a 19 or 20 year old Amerex extinguisher (dry chem sodium bicarbonate) that rode in a vehicle for a number of years. Took it out and left it inside my house for awhile (less than 2 weeks) and then we had a small fire. Used it and it worked fine - should have seen the look on the people at the refill place asking on it when they found the date code. I think the only reason it worked though is because it was constantly agitated in the vehicle. It was cheaper to buy a new bigger one (Minimax) than to have it inspected, tested, re-certified and filled.


----------



## Flashover

Fire extinguishers have to have a hydro test every 12 years. Usually just cheaper to replace. Regular (monthly) maintenance should include: Check the nozzle to be sure it is clear (spider webs, etc). Turn it upside down and listen to the powder fall, then turn it back up. Keeps the powder from caking up. Check the gauge and be sure it is in the green. Doing this will increase the chances it will work as designed for several years.


----------



## Guap0_

I had an old fire extinguisher leak on me. It was a little at a time so I didn't notice it until I had a strange smell in my apartment. I tried to get a free replacement from Kidde but the date showed that it was 29 years old. They told me that after 6 years, they should be replaced. I said well why isn't there an expiration date? No way that I was going to get a replacement. Yours is probably still good but keep an eye on the gauge.


----------



## Nik333

Guap0_ said:


> I had an old fire extinguisher leak on me. It was a little at a time so I didn't notice it until I had a strange smell in my apartment. I tried to get a free replacement from Kidde but the date showed that it was 29 years old. They told me that after 6 years, they should be replaced. I said well why isn't there an expiration date? No way that I was going to get a replacement. Yours is probably still good but keep an eye on the gauge.


Why would you run the risk when they're so cheap? If it leaks can't moisture get in & rust it?


----------



## Fix'n it

this thread is still going, lol. anyway. i put it in my truck last week. took it out yesterday and tilted it around. i didn't feel anything moving inside.

anyway. i already had a new one. so i am just going to trash this thing.


----------



## Nealtw

Fix'n it said:


> this thread is still going, lol. anyway. i put it in my truck last week. took it out yesterday and tilted it around. i didn't feel anything moving inside.
> 
> anyway. i already had a new one. so i am just going to trash this thing.


 You don't feel it but you can hear it. But if it is old anyway toss it.


----------



## Guap0_

> Why would you run the risk when they're so cheap?


I had no idea that it was that old until I had a problem. I worked in high rise office buildings. When a tenant left a fire extinguisher behind, I took it. I had a few of them. Now, I check the gauge. BTW, how many of you have a fire extinguisher next to your bed? Raise your hand.


----------



## Nik333

:vs_peek:


Guap0_ said:


> I had no idea that it was that old until I had a problem. I worked in high rise office buildings. When a tenant left a fire extinguisher behind, I took it. I had a few of them. Now, I check the gauge. BTW, how many of you have a fire extinguisher next to your bed? Raise your hand.


:vs_peek::wink2:

Why, is it dangerous?


----------



## Guap0_

No, it's good to have one or more fire extinguishers, in the house. One in the bedroom & one in the kitchen would be sufficient.


----------



## fireguy

Water, K class, CO2 are to be pressure tested at 5 year intervals. 

Dry chem, halon, Halotron, FE236 are to be recharged at 6 year intervals. Those FX are to be pressure tested at 12 year intervals. 

Kidde and First Alert FX are of low quality, and most fire extinguisher service companies will not recharge those brands. 

2.5 # and 5 # FX are less expensive to replace than to pressure test. 

Next time you are in a hardware store or Home Depot, look to see what brand they have protecting their building. Probably you will see Amerex, or Ansul extinguishers. Kidde or First Alert will not be used. 

Source NFPA 10-2013 edition


----------



## Dave Sal

fireguy said:


> Water, K class, CO2 are to be pressure tested at 5 year intervals.
> 
> Dry chem, halon, Halotron, FE236 are to be recharged at 6 year intervals. Those FX are to be pressure tested at 12 year intervals.
> 
> Kidde and First Alert FX are of low quality, and most fire extinguisher service companies will not recharge those brands.
> 
> 2.5 # and 5 # FX are less expensive to replace than to pressure test.
> 
> Next time you are in a hardware store or Home Depot, look to see what brand they have protecting their building. Probably you will see Amerex, or Ansul extinguishers. Kidde or First Alert will not be used.
> 
> Source NFPA 10-2013 edition



I have a halon extinguisher in my car, where it's been for the last 18 years when I bought the car new. The gauge still shows it in the good range, but after so many years I don't have much faith in it. Hopefully I'll never need it, but I'm wondering if it's possibly still good after all this time.


----------



## Guap0_

I trust the gauge.


----------



## mark sr

Not so sure I'd trust the gauge. I had an extinguisher that was 10-15 yrs old that had a full charge according to the gauge but when the day came that I had need of it, I pulled the pin and trigger ..... and got nothing!


----------



## Guap0_

> I pulled the pin and trigger ..... and got nothing!


That doesn't mean that the gauge was wrong. It still could have been full. Maybe something created a restriction. It may be safer to say that you don't trust the age. 

https://www.diychatroom.com/f45/old-fire-extinguisher-575346/index2/#


----------



## fireguy

Dave Sal said:


> I have a halon extinguisher in my car, where it's been for the last 18 years when I bought the car new. The gauge still shows it in the good range, but after so many years I don't have much faith in it. Hopefully I'll never need it, but I'm wondering if it's possibly still good after all this time.


What brand?


----------



## Dave Sal

It's an Amerex model 344.


----------



## fireguy

It is probably OK. 

There were some chinese knock-offs imported into this country. They looked like the Amerex, but leaked pressure. The valve stem was similar, but leaked. But they were cheap!


----------



## Domo

They're cheap - buy new and stay safe. What have you got to lose?

You could bring the old one to the fire department and ask them. If they say it's bad, they might be able to dispose of it for you.

Or, call the company that made it - it could have an expiration day - especially if it is a powder that should have been shaken every year as one poster hinted.


----------



## Nealtw

If it is powder filled. turn it over and listen to it, if you can hear or feel the powder moving it is still good.


----------



## Druidia

What size of fire extinguisher would you usually keep in the kitchen?


----------



## Porong

heres a question for you do you know that halon damages the ozone layer and is supposed to be banned?


----------



## chandler48

Porong, if you have a fire, the last thing you are to be worried about is the ozone layer of the earth. Halon is effective and complete. I have two in my kitchen.


----------



## Porong

there are other types of fire extinguishers that could be used ( that dont damage the environment and I am not certain if it can be safely be used on a grease fire as I said I wish you good luck if your going to try it) I certainly would not want one in my home as I can not be certain of what it can and cannot do I thinks some times these unit say may produce toxic by products when you put it on the fire if you have one and are willing to try it I wish you good luck as these are basically a freon I am not 100% certain of what it does or does not do and I am not sure if the claims made by the manfs are honest as I said if your going to use it I wish you good luck I am not 100% certain as I said before of what it does or does not do so I wish you good luck it could possibly be dangerous in certain appliations as I said I wish you good luck I am not 100% sure of what will happen if you use it again good luck! perhaps more importantly though I think most halon extinguisher are of the 1211 type I think to get a minumum rating for class a fires I am pretty sure the requirement is 9 lbs to get a minimum rating for class a fires as I said again good luck!!!


----------

